

Apple-Google to be at war in music space by Christmas - chrisclark1729
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN0223885220100902

======
lzw
I wish google would do something original in the space where they have a
competitive advantage, eg: online services, and especially search engines and
advertising... rather than going after Apple.

They are leaving the vertical search engine space wide open in my opinion.

~~~
chrisclark1729
I totally agree. Can't believe they're not protecting their cash cow.

